# Any single coil RDAs out there that don't get hot?



## CTRiaan (25/1/19)

I know the easy answer is not to chain vape, but is there an RDA out there that won't get too hot?

I've tried simple round wire, fancy claptons, etc and the only RDA that I can use without hassle is the Wasp.

How do you guys use something like the Citadel with the supplied drip tip without burning your lips?


----------



## Salamander (25/1/19)

The Dead Rabbit SC and the Drop Solo stay reasonably cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (25/1/19)

Get the frosted conversion cap for the the Recurve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/1/19)

Vapefly galaxies rda have two plastic/resin pieces between you and the heat. But its more mtl, but with all airflow open you can get a nice restricted lung hit for all day chain vape. But then again these tyoe off attys you build 0.8-1.2hm builds, so they anyway not very hot. But if you want to chase clouds they wont work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (25/1/19)

CTRiaan said:


> I know the easy answer is not to chain vape, but is there an RDA out there that won't get too hot?
> 
> I've tried simple round wire, fancy claptons, etc and the only RDA that I can use without hassle is the Wasp.
> 
> How do you guys use something like the Citadel with the supplied drip tip without burning your lips?



https://www.google.co.za/amp/s/www....ducts/psyclone-citadel-rda-cap#ampf=undefined

Nothing else works except a new cap in delrin or ultem or pctg, i run all my rdas with clear or delrin top caps and never burnt my lips while chain vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CTRiaan (25/1/19)

jm10 said:


> https://www.google.co.za/amp/s/www....ducts/psyclone-citadel-rda-cap#ampf=undefined
> 
> Nothing else works except a new cap in delrin or ultem or pctg, i run all my rdas with clear or delrin top caps and never burnt my lips while chain vaping.


One has to wonder why the clear, delrin, ultem, etc. caps aren't standard.


----------



## CTRiaan (25/1/19)

CTRiaan said:


> One has to wonder why the clear, delrin, ultem, etc. caps aren't standard.


and make the metal ones optional extras.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/1/19)

Staying with the WASP, my buddy has one with a ceramic top cap for his. As we know ceramic fends off heat quite well, it works really well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (25/1/19)

CTRiaan said:


> I know the easy answer is not to chain vape, but is there an RDA out there that won't get too hot?
> 
> I've tried simple round wire, fancy claptons, etc and the only RDA that I can use without hassle is the Wasp.
> 
> How do you guys use something like the Citadel with the supplied drip tip without burning your lips?



Put an alien in the Wasp and feel the burn! I have now stopped using aliens in the Wasp for this very reason.
I have used a couple of different coil types in the Dead Rabbit SQ and have never really noticed it getting hot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/19)

Hi @CTRiaan

I know what you mean and I don't like my lips getting scorched

On my Hadaly I am using the old Merlin Mini drip tip. Very comfortable on the mouth and doesn't get hot

The supplied Hadaly driptip got too hot

I'm vaping a 0.7 ohm fused Clapton at about 25 Watts so it's not a very powerful vape. But the standard driptip still got too hot for me.


----------

